

Hovercards for facebook prototype - bosky101
http://start.hover.in/koimoi

======
bosky101
btw, am wondering about opening this up as an app.

does whitelabel hovercards for your platform/app/api make sense? write to me
@bosky101 or kode at hover dot in,

also see <http://start.hover.in/stocktwits> <http://start.hover.in/collecta>

~B

